# Cheers for my Ziggy



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Wow!!! That is something special for sure!!! Huge Congratulations!!! I know you must be bursting with pride!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

Congrats!!!! That is so awesome!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your handsome Ziggy!


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Congratulations! Ziggy is beautiful.


----------



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Sholt (Jun 20, 2019)

Congratulations! What an accomplishment.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Lake Perris! CONGRATULATIONS! He looked awesome. Very deserving, among a huge and imposing entry of 88 really nice Goldens. An impressive win.


----------



## ChrisFromOC (Sep 19, 2018)

Thanks Dana, I was tied up at work and could not get out there but Lauren, Benji and Judi all told me that Ziggy really had a good couple of days.


----------



## AlexanDOG (Jan 4, 2021)

So impressive of your majestic and handsome Ziggy! Congratulations!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

That's very very nice! How exciting!


----------

